# Nutrisca new grain free/potato free line from Dogswell



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Ok, the name is cheesy, but it doesent look like a bad food, I might give it a try:

Nutrisca

http://nutrisca.dogswell.com/images/nutrition.jpg


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

I've seen worse but I see big turds in your future. Instead of grains or potatoes, it's chickpeas (garbanzo beans), peas, pea fiber, and pea starch. 

Which is the lesser of the evils between grains, potatoes, or peas?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

looks pretty good. cost?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Well it looks similar to Horizon Legacy, they also use pea starch as binder, but it still had a decent ammount of meat and Uno had normal size poo on Horizon.

Kevin- I have no idea about the cost, I think its going to be distributed tommorow, but I did the store locator and there isnt one near me, though I'm sure they'll be adding more in the future.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Uno,

I checked the availability...I couldn't find anyone near me who carries it...or maybe their online tool is behind. Not sure. 

Let me know. I think the food look promising. 

You know....as much as we complain about Dog Food companies....geez, we are getting more options almost every day. 

I think you'd have to be crazy to not think food is at least somewhat better than it was 20 years ago(when you only went to the grocery store for food)


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Yeah, it seems like everyone is jumping on the whole holistic bandwagon now, especially "filler free" food, but of course everyone has their own definition of a filler. 

The other day I was at petsmart and saw the new food by Pro Plan called Selects, it boasts " all natural, no corn, wheat, soy". 
So I'm thinking, great a step in the right direction, so I turn the bag around and of course it's still crappy. Brewers rice and yeast are main ingredients and theres still corn gluten in it. Why did they omit corn but not gluten?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

yes. exactly. 

Iams, Purina, Eukanuba...they're all doing it. They spice up the label with nice wholesome pictures and call it 'natural. 

A complete scam. Heck, the ingredient lists aren't even any different. 

Pathetic. they should be ashamed.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

lol kevin ur a funny guy


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

the food looks awesome but its not availabe anywhere it seems....


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like it may end up in my dogs rotation. Thanks unosmom for finding this!
Just found this sight on it seems pretty good to me!

Dogswell dog and cat food - low glycemic formula free of grains, potato and tapioca - National Pets | Examiner.com


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow, looks pretty good, actually. Thanks for posting!

I'm still perfectly happy feeding Acana but will definitely keep this food in mind. I wonder if they will offer canned foods? I am always buying new canned foods to keep in the rotation.

Anybody have any opinions about their treats/jerky? Jackson loved them but I stopped buying them after finding out they are made in China. Do you think it's really that big of a deal?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Wow, looks pretty good, actually. Thanks for posting!
> 
> I'm still perfectly happy feeding Acana but will definitely keep this food in mind. I wonder if they will offer canned foods? I am always buying new canned foods to keep in the rotation.
> 
> Anybody have any opinions about their treats/jerky? Jackson loved them but I stopped buying them after finding out they are made in China. Do you think it's really that big of a deal?


I don't buy anything for the dogs made in China. Chelsy was eating the Natural Balance Venison during the recall. She ended up urinating pure blood, leaking urine constantly, and having $1500 worth of surgery because they found huge amounts of sand in her bladder. Natural Balance recalled all the venison food because of the contaminents from China but claimed that urinary problems weren't one of the symptoms, only kidney problems. 

Howevery, she had never had any urinary probelms before then and has not had a single problem since then. 

There has been at least one recall on duck breast treats from Dogswell made in china since then because I threw a pack out when I realize where they were made. 

Just my little rant of the day!


----------



## AdieFetching (Sep 21, 2010)

*NUTRISCA from DOGSWELL*

Hello all! I thought I might provide you with helpful info on DOGSWELL's new dry dog food, NUTRISCA™. I hope to help answer your questions!

-NUTRISCA™ will hit shelves nationwide starting in October 2010, which is why you're having trouble with the locator function on the website
-NUTRISCA™ is currently available for purchase on the DOGSWELL website, visit: Shop Online
-NUTRISCA™ is certified by the Glycemic Research Institute®, a nationally accredited testing and certification organization approved by the United States Government
-Recently, NUTRISCA received 5 out of 5 stars from Dog Food Advisor: Dogswell Nutrisca Dog Food | Review and Rating

Hope your pups enjoy it! If you have more questions, visit: Nutrisca for more info!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Adie,

Got any ballpark price points we should expect to see on your food? 

You know, that $1/lb. premium category currently dominated by Diamond is just WAITING to be challenged. 

You get up in the $1.50 to $2.00 range and you are bringing Orijen/Acana/Wellness into your shooting range.


----------



## AdieFetching (Sep 21, 2010)

*NUTRISCA prices*

Hey Kevin--
The prices are listed online at Shop Online. Scroll towards the bottom of the page and look for NUTRISCA. Just to give you an idea, the prices range from $3.99 up to $67.99 for the largest 28 pound bag of the Lamb and Chickpea Recipe.

Please email me if I can send you more info!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

chowder said:


> I don't buy anything for the dogs made in China. Chelsy was eating the Natural Balance Venison during the recall. She ended up urinating pure blood, leaking urine constantly, and having $1500 worth of surgery because they found huge amounts of sand in her bladder. Natural Balance recalled all the venison food because of the contaminents from China but claimed that urinary problems weren't one of the symptoms, only kidney problems.
> 
> Howevery, she had never had any urinary probelms before then and has not had a single problem since then.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! Jackson HAS had these in the past with no problems but I stopped once I found out they were made in China.

I did find this review on Amazon...
_My puppy loves these vitality treats. After reading the other two reviews I became concerned and quickly e-mailed the company with my concerns. Here is what they replied to me which immediately relieved my worries. They also sent me documentation of their checks on the products and pictures of the non-caged chickens.

Hello Karen,



Thank You for contacting us here at DOGSWELL®.



The DOGSWELL® manufacturing facilities meet the highest and most strict sanitary conditions. All of our plants have HACCP programs, have received high scores by independent Third Party auditors, have strict raw ingredient standards and continuously check our products during processing and when they are finished to ensure they meet our high quality standards. Our wet food for dogs, our dry food for dogs and our biscuits are manufactured in the U.S. and our treats are manufactured in China. We regularly visit our manufacturing facilities to ensure the quality and safety of our products. We are always looking to bring the manufacturing over to the United States, we have just not found a supplier who will add all of the vitamins and nutrients that we want at a price the consumer is willing to pay, once we find one, we will definitely bring it back over to the US.



We don't determine our source country for ingredients based solely on the country of origin; we find the best quality ingredient combined with the highest quality supplier and testing specifications and select them. You can be confident that DOGSWELL® products are natural, high-quality and provide the best for your pet.



Please know we certify that our products are safe and clean with regular testing and ensure that our products meet high quality standards. We test product from each batch that is produced and have never had our results come back positive for ANY harmful ingredients such as cyanuric acid, melamine, e.coli and salmonella. Moreover, please note that no DOGSWELL® product contains milk powder.



We regularly test our products for any harmful contaminants and to ensure that they meet our quality standards. Along with an in-depth knowledge of our supply chain, our regular tests assure our customers that we are providing their pets with only the very best ingredients. Tests are conducted at independent, third-party, U.S. laboratories that follow FDA and APPMA-approved methodology. Please see attached for an example of test results for our treats; I have attached one of our VITALITY(tm) products that were tested recently.



Our material suppliers are certified clean and clear of any contaminants. If raw ingredients do not meet their specifications and pass safety tests, then the ingredient is rejected immediately and never enters our processing facilities. Moreover, we strive to use products from suppliers that treat their animals humanely. Please see attached for an image of our chickens in their barn. I do not know of a reliable site that describes the process.



Please know that we honestly believe that pets are family too and we feed our products to our own pets regularly. Again, we test product from each batch that is produced and have never had our results come back positive for ANY harmful ingredients.

Please don't hesitate to contact me with ANY questions.


Thank You,

Jeff

Jeff Haluck

Marketing Assistant _


----------



## AdieFetching (Sep 21, 2010)

After reading the previous posts I called Dogswell and they stated there has never been a recall on any of the jerky treat items or any other their biscuits or food. I also searched the internet & found nothing.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

68 dollars iis a little to much for a food with 32 percent protein...seems lie its pea heavy...id maybe rotate it with my canidae for 50. also the main meat source is chicken which i a cheap meat. i doubt there's much fish.

why pay for this over orijen is my question


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Wow, looks pretty good, actually. Thanks for posting!
> 
> I'm still perfectly happy feeding Acana but will definitely keep this food in mind. I wonder if they will offer canned foods? I am always buying new canned foods to keep in the rotation.
> 
> Anybody have any opinions about their treats/jerky? Jackson loved them but I stopped buying them after finding out they are made in China. Do you think it's really that big of a deal?


Dogswell canned food is already grain-free. I sometimes buy the Vitality cans for my dog. As for the jerky treats, I'm not really sure. I'm not buying it, though, because my local holistic pet supply store and 100% beef and chicken jerky treats and toppers...


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

$68.00 for a 28 lb. bag. WOW!!!!!!! You can buy many highly rated GF foods, that have a track record, for that price. Looks like they're trying to cash in on their low glycemic (no potato or tapioca) rating. GF foods have lower carb content, anyway. It's 10/10/10 and no one is carrying this food in my area.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

rescuedoglover said:


> $68.00 for a 28 lb. bag. WOW!!!!!!! You can buy many highly rated GF foods, that have a track record, for that price. Looks like they're trying to cash in on their low glycemic (no potato or tapioca) rating. GF foods have lower carb content, anyway. It's 10/10/10 and no one is carrying this food in my area.


I know -- pricy! I was interesting in trying this until I calculated the price per pound. In the Orijen/Acana/EVO/Wellness price range! And Whole Foods will probably just add another 30 cents per pound, at least.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

The food is way too expensive and the ingredients panel does not reflect the price. It's in the price realm of Orijen 6 Fish and Great Life Grain & Potato Free range but the quality simply isn't up to par.

Reason 1, Dogswell's treat line (Happy Hips is one) is exclusively manufactured in China, which doesn't necessarily mean it's a bad product but it should be relatively inexpensive to produce, reason 2, it contains mehaden fish meal which is almost always preserved with ethoxyquin, a substance used as an insecticide.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I know its an old post, but in case anyone is interested Nutrisca is on sale at petfooddirect.com, $35 for chicken and $41 for lamb (28 lbs), plus you can use a 20% coupon which helps with shipping (posted under coupons and offers)


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

is Nutrisca made in the USA.?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

JayJayisme said:


> I've seen worse but I see big turds in your future. Instead of grains or potatoes, it's chickpeas (garbanzo beans), peas, pea fiber, and pea starch.
> 
> Which is the lesser of the evils between grains, potatoes, or peas?


Are you kidding me. Pea's are flat out good for dogs and full of all kinds of nutrients. Brown rice is a grain and is as good an ingredient as you can get. Like that commercial goes, DO YOU LIVE UNDER A ROCK??

Pea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Brown rice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Pea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> Are you kidding me. Pea's are flat out good for dogs and full of all kinds of nutrients. Brown rice is a grain and is as good an ingredient as you can get. Like that commercial goes, DO YOU LIVE UNDER A ROCK??
> 
> Pea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Nice to hear. My guys are on a rotation of Cal Natural Grain Free Chicken right now. About the only significant ingredients are Chicken Meal and Peas and Pea Fiber.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

The food is made in USA with USA ingredients, except for the Lamb. It comes from New Zealand which is a good thing. Grass fed free range I believe. 

Here's a response I got back from Nutrisca

Hi,

The company that we source our Menhaden fish meal does not use ethoxyquin and we do not add ethoxyquin to our products. Vitamin E is a natural preservative that we use in our products. Please let me know if you have any other questions. Have a good day.



Thank you,



Katie Di Domenico

Customer Service Coordinator

DOGSWELL®

1964 Westwood Blvd. Suite 350

Los Angeles, CA 90025

310.651.5209 | direct
866.586.5689 | fax

[email protected]

Home


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

I also contacted her about the citric acid in the label and where it is placed in the label and she said she would pass the message along. So at least I didn't feel like I was ignored.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm thinking about picking up a small bag to see how Harleigh does on it. She's only on 1/2 kibble, so I like to rotate her kibbles a bit (right now she's on Nature's Variety Duck & Turkey) and she loves to try new things.... never found one that she's refused yet! A lady in our Agility class has a pet bakery and sells this food, so it'll be super easy for me to get! :biggrin:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Katie Chumlee and Shorty said:


> I also contacted her about the citric acid in the label and where it is placed in the label and she said she would pass the message along. So at least I didn't feel like I was ignored.


Citric acid is not a big deal, just don't add water;0) Maybe I should write back and also ask for it to be removed.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

cast71 said:


> Citric acid is not a big deal, just don't add water;0) Maybe I should write back and also ask for it to be removed.


I know and I did already. The more emails the better.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Katie Chumlee and Shorty said:


> I know and I did already. The more emails the better.


Sent an email too;0)


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi Katie,
I got some information and I wanted to get back to you about the citric acid in 
the NUTRISCA(TM). The citric acid used as a preservative should not cause bloat. 
Please let me know if you have any other questions. Have a good day.

Thank you, 

Katie Di Domenico
Customer Service Coordinator
DOGSWELL®
1964 Westwood Blvd. Suite 350
Los Angeles, CA 90025
310.651.5209 | direct
866.586.5689 | fax
[email protected]
Home

:thumb::thumb:op2:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> Are you kidding me. Pea's are flat out good for dogs and full of all kinds of nutrients.


They have nutrients, yes, but 1/4 of a pea is sugar which is NOT good for dogs.



> Brown rice is a grain and is as good an ingredient as you can get.


If rice is so good, why is it that people who live in the orient and use rice as the largest part of their diet are anywhere from 6" to a foot shorter than people from the west? Could it be that there is not enough nutrients in the rice to allow them to grow to our height? Children of Oriental people who live in the west and grow up on a western diet grow to the same height as us. So can we say that rice retards growth?

Like that commercial goes, DO YOU LIVE UNDER A ROCK?? :biggrin:


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Like that commercial goes, DO YOU LIVE UNDER A ROCK?? :biggrin:


Short answer would be yes.


----------

